# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Which is the best time to visit Valletta?

## shakil121

Hi all!

I am interested to visit the capital of Malta, the city of Valletta. So, which is the best time to visit? Please suggest me some budget tips.

----------


## richardjack67

You can visit in december for budget you can contact to travel agency..

----------


## Maleth

> Hi all!
> 
> I am interested to visit the capital of Malta, the city of Valletta. So, which is the best time to visit? Please suggest me some budget tips.


Welcome to the forum shakil. Valletta is the historical centre and can easily walk around it in a day and visit the grand bastions and excellent harbour views and baroque buildings. However the urban area spreads out much more then that. Depends how long you are staying and if you would like to visit more of the Island maybe your best bet for accommodation and lively night life would be on the North side of the harbour round St Julians area. (That is unless you will specifically want to enjoy the old city and visiting just for a few days). Valletta itself has some budget accommodation with the cheapest being the British hotel. (You can try others on the internet)

Weather wise I always say best time to visit is Late autumn, Winter and early spring. The weather is excellent for walking and moving around (unless you specifically crave swimming in the clear waters which summer is the best time, but very crowded) Usually the best bargains are in November and early December or from the 7th December till round about end of February, (excluding the Christmas period). In February you can visit the great carnival http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml0VU0tgAKs that take place in Valletta so it will be pretty noisy during that period. First week of October is Notte bianca http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkGyvBWo-Jg in Valletta were all historical places are open for free (its impossible to see all in one night tho, but a great way to see so much for free) This is the night when the walled city come to life at night.

An advantage staying in Valletta is that its a hub for buses all over the Island, http://www.transport.gov.mt/land-tra...vice/bus-fares however it is pretty dead at night, with just a few newly opened bars compared to the buzzing St Julians (Paceville area) in the north harbor area and only 20 min away by bus which is every 10 min to 15 min.

Not sure were you are flying from but Easy Jet have great fares from Gatwick, and Ryanair flies from a number of European destinations, and Norwegian air have budget fares from Copenhagen.

It all depends what kind of vacation you are looking for. Hope this helps

----------


## shakil121

Thank you very much my friend. Your tips will be much helpful to me.

----------


## shakil121

Thank you very much maleth. Your tips will be much helpful to me.

----------


## Maleth

> Any time. Summer is delightful for the almost guaranteed bright blue skies and perfect Mediterranean Sea. This is the ideal time for sunbathing, swimming, diving and boat trips, as well as for local festivals and parish festas.


Nicely said rikimilton

The village festas are when some of the diaspora return for holidays :)

----------


## Maleth

Valletta by air

----------


## adamgilcristt

Summer season (June to August) is the most busiest and ideal season for tourism in Valletta. In this season, you may face lodging and other accommodations cost more than usual. If you have a good budget then you can visit Valletta in the summer season (June - August) otherwise you can travel this place between September and November. In these months, tourist rate are less and accommodations will be affordable.

----------

